# vanish217.......



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> names nate......ive been boardin for 6 years now......i mostly ride loveland and go out when i can, which isn't as often as id like to because of wrestling but hopefully next year will be better since ill be in college and won't have to worry about wrestling.
> 
> for my board i have: Atomic Terminal 156
> for bindings i rock: Rome Arsenals
> ...


Welcome to the forums :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

atomic boards are very fast
watch out though, they a known to blow apart if u land wrong

i know this from working on them


----------

